# Oatmeal Allergy?



## MyCalling (Sep 1, 2004)

Is this possible? My 4mo DS used to scream a lot and even cry while nursing. It's only related to eating. He, as with all my children, spits up a lot after every feeding. I was eating a ton of oatmeal, up to twice a day, and then stopped for three weeks.

Those three weeks were the only time he wasn't fussy constantly. Then the day after I had oatmeal late at night he started up again. I had it that day too and he kept screaming a lot after every feeding for a couple of days.

Is it possible for an infant to have an oatmeal allergy? If not oatmeal, what could it be? I eliminated milk for a while in the beginning but it didn't change anything (I was still eating oatmeal daily, at that time) but still drank/ate milk products during the three weeks he was fine.

Also, after I stopped eating oatmeal for those weeks, my milk lessened dramatically. I am tandum nursing a toddler also. I have been nursing for over 7yrs, almost continuously...through pregnancies and tandem nursed an infant and toddler before and nursed twins. All extendedly, and I have never had supply issues. Could have eating sooo much oatmeal then stopping abruptly have caused a low supply?

TIA,


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

I think that you may have been causing oversupply by eating so much oatmeal. Its possible he was getting too much foremilk and/or a forceful letdown that messed with his tummy.

Do you really need to up your supply, or were you eating oatmeal as a precaution?


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

He could have a sensitivity to any food....oatmeal included. It sounds like you did the elimination test with it. If he does better when you don't eat it and you are concerned about your supply, Id find another way to increase it rather than the oatmeal.


----------



## MyCalling (Sep 1, 2004)

I actually like oatmeal.







I didn't have an overly abundant supply when eating it so often. I'm shocked it could actually be the oatmeal. Thanks for answering my questions!


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

This doesn't speak to an infant getting exposure via breastmilk, but if I ingest even the tiniest flake of oatmeal hidden inside something I eat, I get a massive migraine that has me writhing in pain in bed or the bathroom floor. My mother has the same problem so I was never exposed as an infant so I don't know if that would have triggered the same reaction.


----------



## infraread (Jun 3, 2003)

My oldest has severe food allergies, including to oatmeal. When he was small & nursing, if I'd eaten something he was allergic to (before I figured it all out) he would pull off the breast and cry constantly. Sometimes, he'd develop a rash. Often he'd wake up from a sound sleep screaming, and later he'd have night terrors after an exposure to an allergen.

Whatever it is,







to you. It's hard when they can't tell you what's wrong!


----------

